# Yogurt drops,are they ok?



## choirlady (Feb 6, 2009)

Are yogurt drops ok for a hedgie? There is no real dairy in them. There really isn't much good stuff in them either.They are meant for guinea pigs and hamsters

they contain:
sugar
Calcium casinate
soybean oil
Yogurt powder
vanilla

Nancy


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

with sugar being the number 1 ingredient i would have to say no.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't trust those things as it is...Even with hamsters >.<

Just too much coincidence that when I had a hamster back in my younger years, I bought those yogurt drops, fed some, and my hamster died a few days later...

Refused to buy then since. It probably had nothing to do with the drops, but I was young and never forgave the drops. :roll: 

I think you'd be better off with real yogurt. At least it's human grade, and small amounts are ok.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Yogurt drops shouldn't be fed to any species. They are pure junk food.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

In my opinion , I wouldn't waste my money on them. There isn't anything beneficial in them.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

are they okay for guine pigs (i kno this isnt the right place to ask, but i just wondered when a hamster was mentioned), cuz my friend feeds his g-pig. those sumtimes. should i tell him to stop?


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

More likely then not yogurt drops will make your hedge hog sick and have diarrhea. Not fun to clean up.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

memechan1990, WHERE did you find that hedgehog drawing in your signature? I absolutely love it and I know theres an artist who draws them just like that but idk his name :roll:


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

I found it on Photobucket and thought it was absolutely adorable so I saved it, I thought this was a good time to put it to use. I am not sure of the artist but I would love to find out. Coraline is sleeping on my chest while I am typing hehe. xD


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Why not use PM for personal comments back and forth instead of hijacking someones post. I apologize for this.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

memechan1990 said:


> . Coraline is sleeping on my chest while I am typing hehe. xD


 Oh my goodness , I love that name "Coraline" !! So cute!


----------



## Micio (Mar 23, 2009)

I give yogurt drops to my gerbils *once in a while* as an occasional "cookie", but not often. I don't normally buy a lot of those packaged treats from pet shops because a)they are full of sugar b)they are full of preservatives and junk c)they are EXPENSIVE! Especially when you can buy a pound of *natural* treats (dried fruits and nuts) from the co-op for the same price as an ounce of the pet shop treats 
The only treats I give my hedgie are natural, soft cat treats, mealies, and fresh fruit and vegetables - mostly because I have not learned about a lot of safe treats yet


----------



## ladysaotome (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm not saying yogurt drops would be appropriate for hedgehogs but they aren't 100% bad for all small animals. Over 10 years ago my family kept mice &, even though we fed them well (feed & fresh veggies), something was deficient because they didn't seem to be having any babies (we think they were possibly eating them :shock - we started to give them vitamin yogurt drops & the babies started coming again & the mice seemed much healthier.


----------

